# Dry Rub on a Fatty



## jason poland (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm thinking about coating the fatty with dry rub before wrapping with bacon. Has anyone tried this? if so how did it turn out?


----------



## badmoont2 (Apr 30, 2014)

I sprinkle a little on, but find that it need to be a not very salty rub. The bacon and  sausage already have plenty of salt.


----------

